# What's your dream cruise?



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Many members here were discussing cruising, and all the different types of ocean and river sailings. What is your dream cruise? Where have you travelled before, and which area would you recommend? What areas would you like to learn more about? Which ocean going vessel or company would you recommend?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Here are a few pics from last year's Panama Canal cruise. We flew into Ft. Lauderdale, Florida, and sailed to Los Angeles, Ca. We had stops in Aruba, Colombia, Panama Canal, Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Cabo San Lucas, México.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Years ago, I contemplated taking a cruise. I don't remember why I never followed through and now that I've lived in more places than I care to think about, I have lost the desire for even a day trip river cruise. That's a sad testament, isn't it? 

The wonderful photos of other's trips seem to be enough these days.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I completely understand that cruises are expensive, you tend to overeat, and you end up with a bunch of trinkets that you end up giving away in a few years. 

However, my thought is when one dies, his tombstone will read.... 1955 - 2016. It is the dash after you were born and before you die that counts. What is in your dash? That is your life. Family, friends, vacations, fun, joy, etc. I put alot into living, and worked my arse off for 40 years. I sure as hell didn't bust my butt so I could hand it over to my kids. I want to enjoy life. I want to see places I've never seen before. I want to be on my deathbed someday, smiling at all the places I've been.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

After 22 years in the Navy, I'm cruised out. There's no place like home. My wife has taken 3 vacations aboard cruise ships and has had enough.
I understand if that's what people want to do...go for it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Havasu, that looks like an awesome cruise! What an adventure.

You're so right about the dash. When I stand at heaven't pearly gates, I don't want to stand there primped and polished, perfect hair and teeth and 105 pounds. I want to be standing there donut in one hand and beer in the other and say "Damn, That Was A Good Ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Havasu, that looks like an awesome cruise! What an adventure.
> 
> You're so right about the dash. When I stand at heaven't pearly gates, I don't want to stand there primped and polished, perfect hair and teeth and 105 pounds. I want to be standing there donut in one hand and beer in the other and say "Damn, That Was A Good Ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


LOL

I don't need a cruise for that. But for me it would be wine and a croissant. I never could develop the taste for beer and having a donut with wine would just ruin the donut.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

robin416 said:


> LOL
> 
> I don't need a cruise for that. But for me it would be wine and a croissant. I never could develop the taste for beer and having a donut with wine would just ruin the donut.




It's all about the dash! Thanks for the pics of your cruise havasu, we are still trying to decide which one for next year. Unfortunately, we can't take too much time off and we still have a monetary limit so I don't know about any long cruises.

I would LOVE to go on an Alaskan cruise or a Mediterreanean cruise, I just don't think I am comfortable cruising over a major ocean...I know that sounds weird but that's me. 

We also have kicked around the idea of renting an RV and just driving around the US and seeing different parts that we haven't seen before.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We have talked about selling the house and buying a 5th wheel and spend the rest our lives seeing the US.I'm still trying to figure how to do the chicken coop.I'm not going if I can't take the chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> We have talked about selling the house and buying a 5th wheel and spend the rest our lives seeing the US.I'm still trying to figure how to do the chicken coop.I'm not going if I can't take the chickens.


That's my dilemma too.

Havasu, those Viking cruises right now are 2 for the price of 1 and free airfare. Sounds like a good price to me.

My dream cruise needs to have lots of interesting stops and a limited amount of people. I am not into floating hotels. 
My first dream cruise would be on the Danube from Budapest to somewhere in Germany. Then a week in Munich, then a week with my cousin.

My other dream cruise would be the Mediterranean, generally Greece/Turkey , more Turkey than Greece.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I liked Turkey better than Greece. Cheaper prices in Turkey. My favorite is Spain.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenqueen said:


> We have talked about selling the house and buying a 5th wheel and spend the rest our lives seeing the US.I'm still trying to figure how to do the chicken coop.I'm not going if I can't take the chickens.


Actually I met full timers that would have a chicken or two traveling with them. Some of them had built indoor coops for their bird or birds. Most had some sort of collapsible pen to let them outdoors. And believe it or not, I saw one couple with their hen on a leash.


----------

